# Bear fence article



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a link to a bear fence I'm getting ready to put up , was wondering if anyone here has all ready put one up and how they made out .

http://www.kencove.com/fence/76_Bear+Fence_resource.php


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

I have one of those Parmak Magnum attached to an apiary enclosure with Field Fencing. We have Black bear problems around here. I think the key is to have the fencing up prior to a bear attack. Once the bears know the hives are there and what is in them, no fence will keep them out electrified or not. inch:


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I use a Parmak Magnum attached to the portable sheep fence that Kencove and others sell. It has the benefit of keeping critters like skunks away from the bee yard but has the disadvantage or requiring trimming of the grass around it by hand. I have been thinking about putting down a strip of tar or weed paper to keep the fence bottom free of grass and weeds.

Instead of having hive stands that are up in the air so as to expose skunk tummies to stings, I rely on the electric fence and instead use 2 x 4s on their sides. (ala Mike Palmer)
Using this technique I don't understand the logic behind the hive height requirement for CNG. If the goal is to keep skunks and other critters out of the hive, I'm accomplishing that with my electric fence.

After several years I need to replace the fence around my yard - cattle panels are an intriguing idea but shipping them must be very expensive.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Andrew Dewey said:


> After several years I need to replace the fence around my yard - cattle panels are an intriguing idea but shipping them must be very expensive.


Around here, Tractor Supply store have cattle panels as a routine stock item. I see that there seem to be lots of Tractor Supply stores in Maine:
http://www.mystore411.com/store/list_state/2577/Maine/Tractor-Supply-store-locations

I'd be surprised if one of those stores within driving distance didn't stock cattle panels. Here's a SKU number for you:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/feedlot-panel-cattle-16-ft-l-x-50-in-h


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

All the tractor supply stores have them here and that is the exact panel that I just picked up . The problem is finding the 1 1/4'' dia. fiberglass posts . Kencove is the only one I can find that stocks them and they are a little pricey to ship but I don't think I have a choice unless someone here knows of a supplier in northeast PA.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

wood posts with stock panels hung from them to keep them from grounding. Then electrify the panels and have a very good ground and a strong charger.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I might try wood stakes but living in the rock capitol of world I like the idea of not digging post holes , the fiberglass post you can just drive in the ground no digging and no insulating ,fiberglass doesn't ground out the fence like a wood post .


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I have been thinking about putting down a strip of tar or weed paper to keep the fence bottom free of grass and weeds.


Just spread pickling salt under the fence and it'll solve that problem. We spread it around hives last spring and the grass never came up, but 3 feet away it was 3 feet high. I used about 2 cups around 3 hives, worked magic.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure whats in pickling salt , rock salt would probably be cheaper and avail. in bigger bags , wonder if it would work the same way for weed and grass control . Also vinegar is suppose to kill weeds and grass , here's a link .

http://landscaping.about.com/od/weedsdiseases/qt/vinegar_weeds.htm


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>  The problem is finding the 1 1/4'' dia. fiberglass posts.

I have seen ordinary T-posts used with lengths of poly pipe slipped over the T-post after they are pounded into the ground. The poly pipe insulates the post from the wire.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

That might work , have you seen how they fasten the panel to the pvc tube.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> have you seen how they fasten the panel to the pvc tube

Well, my earlier post said "poly" pipe. In that instance they just used smaller diameter wire wrapped around the pipe/post and also wrapped around the main wire. Note that poly pipe is somewhat squishable and if you pull the wire tight the pipe will deform somewhat. Once deformed, the poly pipe is difficult to remove from the T-posts.

PVC pipe may also work, but it isn't likely to deform like poly pipe will.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought you meant pvc , my mistake , now I see what your saying ,thanks .


----------



## alange (Apr 8, 2013)

what is the size of the space that is recommended to enclose with a bear fence? Just figured out that i will need to plan for this as part of my setup. I figure larger is better, but am hoping for some input from others experience.

thanks, andi


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

The cattle panels make a pretty nice size bee yard at 16 ft. square , I laid out my posts and squared it up , set my 8 ft long hive stand on six concrete blocks and have more than enough room for another stand , my stand will hold three hives .


----------



## alange (Apr 8, 2013)

Thx
My man is wondering if you know of a source for how to build this from beginning to end. 
Andi


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Andi , other than the link in my first post I do have one from the pa. game commission its a little more detailed , the hog panels or the taller cattle panels are avail at most farm supply stores , the posts are avail. from Kencove here in PA. but thats a long ways from you . Thats about all you need except a good strong fencer and some hardware .If you can't find the posts I have seen people use traditional wood posts but then you have to deal with insulators and digging post holes with the fiberglass you don't have that to deal with. Good luck and let me know if I can be of anymore help .Bruce

http://www.thebeeyard.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Bear_Fencing_PA_Game_Comm.pdf.pdf


----------



## alange (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks. That is what he needed. What do you do for a door? How do you get in and out?

Really appreciate your help
Andi


----------



## jim81147 (Feb 18, 2013)

I would contact the local office of the division of wildlife . Here in colorado the DOW will supply anyone who applies for it , a complete electric enclosure , at no charge . They take the position that it is better to spend a little up front rather than replace a lot down the road . In this state the DOW is responsible for wildlife damage .


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

They suggest that you just lift one panel off a bolt at the corner enough to get inside , I did find a easy way to connect panels to each other in the corners , use 1/4'' cable clamps , maybe two per corner you can draw them tight with a wrench , should make a good connection , in the corner where you want to enter I'm thinking of using two wires with small clamps similar to jumper cable clamps but maybe a little smaller .


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone moved cattle panels by pickup truck? I have an 8 foot bed, and the panels are twice that in length. Would I extend them to/over the cab? I have about an hour and plus 1/4 to travel at 55mph.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Andrew I picked some up in my truck with a 12 ft bed and they were pretty floppy so I put my lift-gate up to support them , the only thing I can think of is sliding a couple long 2x18 boards under them to help support but they would have to be tied in somehow and be really long.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Has anyone moved cattle panels by pickup truck? I have an 8 foot bed, and the panels are twice that in length. Would I extend them to/over the cab? I have about an hour and plus 1/4 to travel at 55mph.


You bend them into a U shape, like the hoops on a covered wagon. and put a strap over them to make sure they don't pop loose. I have done this many times.


----------

